# After reboot mem/core back to default settings



## jirure (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello,

I've installed AtiTool 0.0.22 a couple off days ago. And i softmod my Club3D 9700 pro at 350/660 but every time i reboot AtiTool change it back to the default settings 325/620. 

I've tried to save the new settings but it doesn't work. 

Is this normal or is there a solution for this problem?


----------



## TheJuice (Dec 4, 2004)

jirure said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've installed AtiTool 0.0.22 a couple off days ago. And i softmod my Club3D 9700 pro at 350/660 but every time i reboot AtiTool change it back to the default settings 325/620.
> 
> ...



Your not softmodding. Your card is a Club3d 9700 pro. There is no softmod for 9700 Pros, you are overclocking with ATItool. Softmodding and Overclocking are different. Your cards default settings are 325/620(310X2). These settings are stored in the cards BIOS and whenever you reboot they are reloaded. 

You need to create a profile with ATITool at your overclock speeds of 350/660 and have ATItool load it on startup. To do this open ATItool set your clock speeds.
 Then click New at the top of the window, create a name for this profile. Something Like "Overclock" and click OK. Now your profile is saved. Now you need to have ATItool load it on startup. Click Settings at the bottom rigth of ATItool, at the next window click the dropdown menu and goto Startup. Check the box to "Load on Windows Startup via:" and select your method, I prefer registry key. Then click the box that says "Every time ATITool is launched, load profile:" and select the profile you created. Click Back and your done!

Now ATITool will launch when windows starts and clock your card the way you want it. Enjoy.


----------



## jirure (Dec 4, 2004)

Thx for your help i will do it emediatly.

and also thx for telling me the differance between clocking and modding.


----------

